# First specks on the fly rod



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

This past Saturday my brother and I set out with a goal of catching our first specks on the fly rod and we did just that! We managed to catch 7 trout between us and left them biting. It was an awesome day on the water!
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great pix


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome, nice photos. 

Looks like the clouser got it done.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice job


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

good job!

i wish my brother fished with flies. either one of them.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet. What bay system? Don't want to know the spot just what bay? I caught some before the hard freeze in West Matagorda bay on my version of a Clouser but they were kinda small.


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

Fishsurfer said:


> Sweet. What bay system? Don't want to know the spot just what bay? I caught some before the hard freeze in West Matagorda bay on my version of a Clouser but they were kinda small.


We were fishing Christmas bay. Yea these fish were small keepers but still a lot of fun!


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Great stuff right here. I have been thinking about getting started with a fly rod. Are you guys using a 5/6 for trout?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

capone said:


> Great stuff right here. I have been thinking about getting started with a fly rod. Are you guys using a 5/6 for trout?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a lot of fun! I was using an 8wt and my little brother was using his 5wt.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## TXflatman (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice! Fishing the salt with a fly rod is so much fun.


----------



## eastmaty (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice!!! So the addiction begins ! get ready for thousands of dollars, countless trips, and ****** off girlfriends/wifes lol


----------

